# Complete Works of Thomas Watson?



## TaylorOtwell (Dec 24, 2009)

Does anyone here know if there are any plans to publish this?


----------



## P.F. (Dec 24, 2009)

The complete works of Thomas Watson ... - Google Books


----------



## ClayPot (Dec 24, 2009)

PCFLANAGAN said:


> The complete works of Thomas Watson ... - Google Books



I believe that is for a different Thomas Watson. That link says he is a "poet". As far as I know, there is no "works" of Thomas Watson, though there probably should be!


----------



## Kentaro (Dec 24, 2009)

*The Works of Thomas Watson*

Hi haven't found any online, except his 2 volume "Body of Divinity"
at www.archive.org


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd love to see BoT publish a nice hardback edition of his complete works. I'm surprised it hasn't been published already, as Watson is one of the most readable and pithy of the Puritans.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 24, 2009)

TaylorOtwell said:


> I'd love to see BoT publish a nice hardback edition of his complete works. I'm surprised it hasn't been published already, as Watson is one of the most readable and pithy of the Puritans.



When ever volume of a writer is as high quality as Watson- it is MUCH more lucrative to publish in individual volumes than as a set. 

A 4 volume set would go for.... $60-75?? 

How about each volume individually at $10- $15 each for hardcovers??

Cha-ching! 

Now, I am not judging motives, and I am not saying that profits are ungodly ('cause they aren't); I just think that with Watson- individual volumes are the way to make the bacon.


----------



## KMK (Dec 24, 2009)

Kentaro said:


> Hi haven't found any online, except his 2 volume "Body of Divinity"
> at www.archive.org



Cool. It looks like they have some stuff on audio.


----------



## Don Kistler (Dec 24, 2009)

The complete works of Thomas Watson have never been published. There are still a few works that have not been done since the 17th century.

-----Added 12/24/2009 at 08:50:50 EST-----

Also, it would be difficult since no one publisher has the rights to all of Watson's works that have been published. Banner of Truth has done quite a few, Soli Deo Gloria has done several, Christian Focus has done some...


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Dec 25, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> TaylorOtwell said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to see BoT publish a nice hardback edition of his complete works. I'm surprised it hasn't been published already, as Watson is one of the most readable and pithy of the Puritans.
> ...


 
Interesting. I didn't think about that.


----------



## ClayPot (Dec 25, 2009)

Don Kistler said:


> The complete works of Thomas Watson have never been published. There are still a few works that have not been done since the 17th century.
> 
> -----Added 12/24/2009 at 08:50:50 EST-----
> 
> Also, it would be difficult since no one publisher has the rights to all of Watson's works that have been published. Banner of Truth has done quite a few, Soli Deo Gloria has done several, Christian Focus has done some...



Don't forgot out the famous Northhampton Press . . .


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 25, 2009)

Not complete but free: A Few files from Thomas Watson | Truth is Still Truth


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 25, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Not complete but free: A Few files from Thomas Watson | Truth is Still Truth


I can't wait for Logos 4 to read PBBs!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 25, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > Not complete but free: A Few files from Thomas Watson | Truth is Still Truth
> ...



There is thinking going on that Logos 4 will only read v4 PBBs, hence you would have to redo all existing PBBs to work with Logos 4. I read this on stilltruth.com

I really hope this is not the case.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 25, 2009)

Chaplainintraining said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



The gentleman that has converted the PBB's is working on figuring out how to convert them to v4 format.

Fred: I know you probably talk to some of the guys at Logos. Are they planning on supporting PBB format in the future because what little I have read is that they're trying to get away from that format. It would be nice if they came up with a tool that converted PBB works.


----------

